

Facebook Launches Messenger for Web Browsers - vishnuks
https://www.messenger.com

======
tkmcc
I've seen some recent polls where most responses said that Facebook Messenger
was their preferred method of communication. Given that the poll was on
Facebook, I still think it's reflective of many of my peer's (people raised
with the internet) opinions. It's less of a context switch than going to email
or some other method of communication. As Messenger's trajectory increases
(see also: their features in response to Chinese messaging apps), it becomes
more and more apparent why Facebook's acquisition of WhatsApp was a great
idea.

This standalone Messenger app also widens business opportunities. A few days
ago I was looking at suits on Bonobos and had a question about their
construction that wasn't answered on the product page. I didn't immediately
see a live chat link and I didn't feel like writing an email on a Sunday, so I
messaged their Facebook page my question. They got back to me with a lengthy
response in less than an hour. An interface like messenger.com makes it even
easier to have asynchronous, almost-live customer service via Facebook
messenger. It certainly made an impression on me.

Anyways, this is cool. Facebook's brightest days are still ahead of them.

------
ddoolin
Huh. I just found out about Goofy
([http://www.goofyapp.com/](http://www.goofyapp.com/)) a few days ago as I was
looking to break the chat out of Facebook as I don't use it much otherwise,
but this may work just as well.

~~~
andrewpe
Sucks that its for 10.10 and above.

